# ladies who lunch



## Eva Maria

La frase más rara que he traducido nunca:

- Garden designer. Anybody can define themselves as such, it does not take a college qualification. It is a mysterious title which in some ways leaves no room for challenge; it can be adopted by ladies who lunch, or by stockbrokers looking for an escape route.

Atención, pregunta: ¿Es lo que sospecho que es, o se trata de una frase hecha?

Try:

- ... lo pueden adoptar señoras que salen a comer ????? , o corredores de bolsa buscando una vía de escape. 

¿Qué sentido tiene este "señoras que salen a comer"? 

EM


----------



## bobobaby

Eva Maria said:


> La frase más rara que he traducido nunca:
> 
> - Garden designer. Anybody can define themselves as such, it does not take a college qualification. It is a mysterious title which in some ways leaves no room for challenge; it can be adopted by ladies who lunch, or by stockbrokers looking for an escape route.
> 
> Atención, pregunta: ¿Es lo que sospecho que es, o se trata de una frase hecha?
> 
> Try:
> 
> - ... lo puede ser adoptado por señoras que salen a almorzar  , o corredores de bolsa buscando una vía de escape.
> 
> ¿Qué sentido tiene este "señoras que salen a comer"?
> 
> EM


Se refiere al estatus social de las mujeres.


----------



## dilema

Eva Maria said:


> La frase más rara que he traducido nunca:
> 
> - Garden designer. Anybody can define themselves as such, it does not take a college qualification. It is a mysterious title which in some ways leaves no room for challenge; it can be adopted by ladies who lunch, or by stockbrokers looking for an escape route.
> 
> Atención, pregunta: ¿Es lo que sospecho que es, o se trata de una frase hecha?
> 
> Try:
> 
> - ... lo pueden adoptar señoras que salen a comer ????? , o corredores de bolsa buscando una vía de escape.
> 
> ¿Qué sentido tiene este "señoras que salen a comer"?
> 
> EM


Tiene toda la pinta de referirse a esas damas cuya ocupación principal, a falta de nada mejor que hacer, es quedar con las de su club a comer, tomar el té y similares.

Ni idea de cómo traducir con pocas palabras semejante concepto. Suerte.


----------



## romarsan

Eva Maria said:


> La frase más rara que he traducido nunca:
> 
> - Garden designer. Anybody can define themselves as such, it does not take a college qualification. It is a mysterious title which in some ways leaves no room for challenge; it can be adopted by ladies who lunch, or by stockbrokers looking for an escape route.
> 
> Atención, pregunta: ¿Es lo que sospecho que es, o se trata de una frase hecha?
> 
> Try:
> 
> - ... lo pueden adoptar señoras que salen a comer ????? , o corredores de bolsa buscando una vía de escape.
> 
> ¿Qué sentido tiene este "señoras que salen a comer"?
> 
> EM


jajajaja, Eva, 

A este escritor debemos el saber que tenemos muchaaaaaaa capacidad de asombro por consumir 
Lamento decirte, que creo que es lo que sospechas... parece que el buen hombre no encuentra otra manera más politicamente correcta de recorrer la escala intelecto-social de abajo arriba que formas dos grupos que situa en los extremos: en el de abajo las señoras que salen juntas a comer en el climax de lo que el considera que es el ejercicio que permite el intelecto femenimo como "escape" y en la parte alta de la raza humana a los brokers... en fin, no voy a hacer ningún comentario salvo en presencia de mi abogado.
Besos preciosa


----------



## Eva Maria

Bobobaby & Dilema,

Dios santo! Es lo que sospechaba! What a dilemma! 

- Señoras de alto nivel ?

- Señoras de alto standing (no, esto parece otra cosa )

- Mujeres florero ?

- Damas ricas desocupadas?

Sigo pensando.... 

Thanks for your useful comments!

Kind regards,

EM


----------



## dilema

Eva Maria said:


> Bobobaby & Dilema,
> 
> Dios santo! Es lo que sospechaba! What a dilemma!
> 
> - Señoras de alto nivel ?
> 
> - Señoras de alto standing (no, esto parece otra cosa )
> 
> - Mujeres florero ?
> 
> - Damas ricas desocupadas?
> 
> Sigo pensando....
> 
> Thanks for your useful comments!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> EM


¿Señoras desocupadas? (hábil mix de dos de tus opciones )


----------



## romarsan

Creo que se refiere al concepto "amas de casa" que salen a comer con las amigas.... Ahí es ná, mi niño como se las gasta


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:


> jajajaja, Eva,
> 
> A este escritor debemos el saber que tenemos muchaaaaaaa capacidad de asombro por consumir
> Lamento decirte, que creo que es lo que sospechas... parece que el buen hombre no encuentra otra manera más politicamente correcta de recorrer la escala intelecto-social de abajo arriba que formas dos grupos que situa en los extremos: en el de abajo las señoras que salen juntas a comer en el climax de lo que el considera que es el ejercicio que permite el intelecto femenimo como "escape" y en la parte alta de la raza humana a los brokers... en fin, no voy a hacer ningún comentario salvo en presencia de mi abogado.
> Besos preciosa


 
Te ha quedado genial, mi admirada Rosalía! Jajajajajajajajajaja!

Esta noche estás que te sales del post! 

Ya ves que al final se ha descubierto la razón de tantas adjetivaciones raras: este tío es necio y estulto de nacimiento, el pobre! (A parte del machismo, el considerar un corredor de bolsa como el súmmum de lo intelectual ya demuestra lo que a él le falta!)

Leyéndole pareciera que no hay brokers de ambos sexos (incluso del tercer sexo, si me apuras) y señoritos ricachos que se dedican a sus no-labores! 

Mi cerebro está como seco y, a parte de lo dicho en el post previo, no se me ocurren otras posibilidades ahora mismo.

Y "señoras acaudaladas, acomodadas, pudientes, opulentas,..."?

Aaaaaaaaaaay! 

EM


----------



## Crisbeato

¿_con (mucho) tiempo libre, _tal vez?


----------



## Eva Maria

dilema said:


> ¿Señoras desocupadas? (hábil mix de dos de tus opciones )


 
Dilema,

No tan hábil, ese mix! (pongamos que semi-genial, va!)

¿No queda muy pobre? ¿No falta indicar su estatus económico?

Qué otro mix se nos podría ocurrir?

Señoras desocupadas de alto nivel económico?

Sí, efectivamente, sigo pensando...

EM


----------



## bobobaby

Creo que el escritor quiere decir que se puede ser comprendido por qualquiera persona. Mi idea es que usó el ejemplo de esas mujeres porque piensa que no son muy inteligentes.


----------



## dilema

Eva Maria said:


> Dilema,
> 
> No tan hábil, ese mix! (pongamos que semi-genial, va!)
> 
> ¿No queda muy pobre? ¿No falta indicar su estatus económico?
> 
> Qué otro mix se nos podría ocurrir?
> 
> Señoras desocupadas de alto nivel económico?
> 
> Sí, efectivamente, sigo pensando...
> 
> EM


Jo, exigente eres  .
El estatus no me parece a mí que sea importante. Al fin y al cabo, si estamos en lo correcto, la idea se refiere a mujeres que no tienen nada mejor que hacer (y de esas, no nos engañemos, las hay en todos los niveles; que yo he visto a algunas quedar a desayunar casi con los rulos puestos).


----------



## Eva Maria

romarsan said:
			
		

> Creo que se refiere al concepto "amas de casa" que salen a comer con las amigas.... Ahí es ná, mi niño como se las gasta


 
Yes, Rosaly!

Voy a obviar "amas de casa", y no digamos "marujas"! 

- Señoras de alto estatus económico

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm

Thanks for your always useful feedback!

EM



Crisbeato said:


> ¿_con (mucho) tiempo libre, _tal vez?


 
Dear Crisbeato,

También! Lo añado a la lista para hacer un mix con él!

Thanks for your suggestion!

Besos,

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

bobobaby said:


> Creo que el escritor quiere decir que se puede ser comprendido por qualquiera persona. Mi idea es que usó el ejemplo de esas mujeres porque piensa que no son muy inteligentes.


 
BBBB,

Sí, eso ya quedó claro, ya! Incluso el mismo autor lo logra entender, que ya es mucho viniendo de él!

Thanks for your feedback!

Cheers,

EM



			
				dilema said:
			
		

> Jo, exigente eres  .
> El estatus no me parece a mí que sea importante. Al fin y al cabo, si estamos en lo correcto, la idea se refiere a mujeres que no tienen nada mejor que hacer (y de esas, no nos engañemos, las hay en todos los niveles; que yo he visto a algunas quedar a desayunar casi con los rulos puestos).


 
Dilema,

Sorry!  Es que puestos a pedir...

Yes, I agree with you! Jajajaja! Pero el "ladies" parece revelador de un cierto nivel, digo yo.

But don't worry! Todas vuestras sugerencias no caerán en saco roto! Ahora mismo las reuniré todas, y cual piezas de un puzzle, las iré ensamblando hasta lograr la mejor combinación!

Thanks for your helpful feedback!

Besos,

EM


----------



## alexacohen

"Señoritas bien" (por no decir "niñas pijas")

Yo podría decí alguna coziya zobre autoreh ezaboríoh...


----------



## romarsan

alexacohen said:


> "Señoritas bien" (por no decir "niñas pijas")
> 
> Yo podría decí alguna coziya zobre autoreh ezaboríoh...


 

Si, Alexa, podrías hablar y mucho de ese tema , pero tu también te creces ante los retos 
El problema de dar nombre en español a este grupo de señoras que tan bien lo pasan compartiendo su ocio es que, da la impresión de que tiene una idea negativa sobre su capacidad intelectual (de hecho las nombra para explicar que "cualquiera" puede atreverse), pero, muy "elegantemente" coloca el término "ladies" para suavizar su comentario y ese matíz complica mucho la traducción.
Un beso
P.S. Más intentos malos:
- señoras ociosas
- grupos de amigas
En fin, reconozco que no soy capaz...


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> "Señoritas bien" (por no decir "niñas pijas")
> 
> Yo podría decí alguna coziya zobre autoreh ezaboríoh...


 


			
				romarsan said:
			
		

> Si, Alexa, podrías hablar y mucho de ese tema , pero tu también te creces ante los retos
> El problema de dar nombre en español a este grupo de señoras que tan bien lo pasan compartiendo su ocio es que, da la impresión de que tiene una idea negativa sobre su capacidad intelectual (de hecho las nombra para explicar que "cualquiera" puede atreverse), pero, muy "elegantemente" coloca el término "ladies" para suavizar su comentario y ese matíz complica mucho la traducción.
> Un beso
> P.S. Más intentos malos:
> - señoras ociosas
> - grupos de amigas
> En fin, reconozco que no soy capaz...


 
Ale & Ro, graciosas!

Lo de "pijas" y "bien" fue lo primero que se me ocurrió! Incluso looking back in anger a otros tiempos menos felices, me vino a la mente el "señoras de la situación"!!!!!  (Todo culpa de este "poisonous weedy gardener"!)

Lo que tengo claro es que "desocupadas" u "ociosas" (thanks, Rosalía) es clave. Y añadiéndole de "alto nivel económico" o bien "adineradas" o similar, ya saldrá algo decente. Anoche no me atreví con este rompe-cabezas!

Rosalí, los "grupos de amigas normales" de España toda te lincharán y/o lapidarán mentalmente! (Desde luego, en ésta la inspiración se te había ya esfumado del todo! )

Thanks, my babies! Sois un tesoro!

Opulentos besos,

EM


----------



## Masood

I think 'ladies who lunch' might be another way of saying 'ladies of leisure' i.e. Women/wives etc who are well-off and who choose not to work, but to indulge themselves in hobbies and interests to pass the time away.

Sounds a little bit antiquated to me, but the expression may be fine for the context.


----------



## alexacohen

Masood said:


> I think 'ladies who lunch' might be another way of saying 'ladies of leisure' i.e. Women/wives etc who are well-off and who choose not to work, but to indulge themselves in hobbies and interests to pass the time away.
> 
> Sounds a little bit antiquated to me, but the expression may be fine for the context.


 
Masood.... the trouble begins when we try to translate it into Spanish..


----------



## romarsan

Eva Maria said:


> Ale & Ro, graciosas!
> 
> Lo de "pijas" y "bien" fue lo primero que se me ocurrió! Incluso looking back in anger a otros tiempos menos felices, me vino a la mente el "señoras de la situación"!!!!!  (Todo culpa de este "poisonous weedy gardener"!)
> 
> Lo que tengo claro es que "desocupadas" u "ociosas" (thanks, Rosalía) es clave. Y añadiéndole de "alto nivel económico" o bien "adineradas" o similar, ya saldrá algo decente. Anoche no me atreví con este rompe-cabezas!
> 
> Rosalí, los "grupos de amigas normales" de España toda te lincharán y/o lapidarán mentalmente! (Desde luego, en ésta la inspiración se te había ya esfumado del todo! )
> 
> Thanks, my babies! Sois un tesoro!
> 
> Opulentos besos,
> 
> EM


 

Tienes toda la razón Eva, 
Desde aquí pido perdón a todas las amigas normales  Y esperemos que la sangre no llegue al rio 
"me patinó el cerebro"


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Sí, como dice Alexa, el problema es pasarlo al español, supongo que habrá que inventar algo. A mí me parece bien usar "ociosas" o "desocupadas" o ya puestos "sin nada mejor que hacer". 

Por otro lado, no sé porque pero me da la sensación de que es un término algo despectivo ¿no? Si es así podríamos intentar algo con "marujas", algo así "como marujas ociosas" o "marujas sin nada mejor que hacer", si no creo habría que decantarse por "maduras" o "amas de casa" o algo así.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Masood

alexacohen said:


> Masood.... the trouble begins when we try to translate it into Spanish..


De acuerdo contigo, alexa. Ahí está el problema...


----------



## Eva Maria

Masood said:


> I think 'ladies who lunch' might be another way of saying 'ladies of leisure' i.e. Women/wives etc who are well-off and who choose not to work, but to indulge themselves in hobbies and interests to pass the time away.
> 
> Sounds a little bit antiquated to me, but the expression may be fine for the context.


 
Querido Masood,

Alexa is right! The real problem is that the writer is extremely antiquated!

My option:

- Señoras ociosas de economía desahogada (y así nos libramos del nivel, el estatus y el standing!)

Thanks for your comments,

Antiquated kisses,

EM



			
				Antpax said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Sí, como dice Alexa, el problema es pasarlo al español, supongo que habrá que inventar algo. A mí me parece bien usar "ociosas" o "desocupadas" o ya puestos "sin nada mejor que hacer".
> 
> Por otro lado, no sé porque pero me da la sensación de que es un término algo despectivo ¿no? Si es así podríamos intentar algo con "marujas", algo así "como marujas ociosas" o "marujas sin nada mejor que hacer", si no creo habría que decantarse por "maduras" o "amas de casa" o algo así.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Querido Ant! Aquí faltabas tú!

Watch out! Que las "maduras" y "jamonas" de la España te van mantear a lo pelele! 

Paso de "marujas". Queda demasiado común y corriente, por no decir vulgar!

Thanks for calling (to the party!),

Kissies

EM

All of you,

Qué os parece mi opción? Eliminaríais lo de "economía" o es importante hacer hincapié en que están ociosas porque el marido o el dinero de papito las mantiene?


----------



## alexacohen

A mí me parece perfecta, Eva María. 
Algunas de esas "señoras de" no tienen nada de estúpidas... aunque les interese parecerlo.
Y si me linchan por decirlo, pues vale.


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> A mí me parece perfecta, Eva María.
> Algunas de esas "señoras de" no tienen nada de estúpidas... aunque les interese parecerlo.
> Y si me linchan por decirlo, pues vale.


 
Alexandra von Granada,

Pues ya está! Si a alguien le parece bien - y además siendo tú -, perfecto!

La lástima es que, no siendo estúpidas, hagan ver que los son para vivir del cuento (pero para vivir de rodillas, mejor morir de pie!)

Thanks, preciosa!

Have a nice late September day!

Eva "Casi-Casi-Downshifter" Maria


----------



## cmongeoro

Eva, you're on the right track, but there is one detail. I think it was romarsan who was trying to point out that it is not only the idle rich, but anyone with time on their hands, women, mostly, but men( or are they) who spend their time lunching, not for business, but for the sake of it.

cm


----------



## Eva Maria

cmongeoro said:


> Eva, you're on the right track, but there is one detail. I think it was romarsan who was trying to point out that it is not only the idle rich, but anyone with time on their hands, women, mostly, but men( or are they) who spend their time lunching, not for business, but for the sake of it.
> 
> cm


 
Hi, Monge!

Thanks for coming!

Yes, I understand what Rosalía and others (Dilema, I think) meant, but I find "señoras ociosas" a little too short. Me da la sensación de no acabar de redondear el sentido del original.

Pienso que añadiendo "de economía desahogada" tampoco implica que sean riquísimas, sino que su esposo puede permitirse el mantenerlas, aunque no sea un potentado (A estas mantenidas, por no decir otra cosa menos eufemística - o sea, la pura verdad -, sí que merecen que las manteen, lapiden y linchen!)

Petons (Catalan = Kisses),

EM


----------



## mfuenc

Hola,

Aquí una sugerencia: Amas de casa burguesas???

Es cierto que el término burgués cayó en desgracia junto al marxismo, pero quizás pueda colar....


----------



## cmongeoro

Ladis who luch, puede ser qualquier persona que tiene tiempo para gastar. Porqué, en vez de damas de cháchara, no pueden ser personas de cháchara?


----------



## Eva Maria

mfuenc said:


> Hola,
> 
> Aquí una sugerencia: Amas de casa burguesas???
> 
> Es cierto que el término burgués cayó en desgracia junto al marxismo, pero quizás pueda colar....


 
Mfuenc,

Pues mira, me olvidé de las burguesas! Pero es que suena tan tan antiguo... Tal vez "aburguesadas"...

Pero creo que "señoras ociosas de economía desahogada" refleja bastante bien el sentido del original.

Thanks for your suggestion!

Cheers,

EM



			
				cmongeoro said:
			
		

> Ladies who lunch, puede ser qualquier persona que tiene tiempo para gastar. Porqué, en vez de damas de cháchara, no pueden ser personas de cháchara?


 
Dear Monge,

Es que el "ladies" no deja lugar a dudas! A no ser que también incluya a Priscilla, Queen of the Desert, y otras Drags! 

Pienso que el autor se refiere claramente a esta clase de mujeres-parásito (o mujeres-chupóptero, mucho más ilustrativo!), sin ninguna duda.

I'll stick to "señoras ociosas de economía desahogada" (Si a nadie se le ocurre nada mejor, quiero decir!)

Moltes gràcies (Catalan = Thank you very much),

EM


----------



## alexacohen

cmongeoro said:


> Ladis who luch, puede ser qualquier persona que tiene tiempo para gastar. Porqué, en vez de damas de cháchara, no pueden ser personas de cháchara?


 
Porque eso tendrías que discutirlo con el autor, no con la traductora... y el autor dice "ladies", no "gentlemen". O "ladies and gentlemen".

EM:


> La lástima es que, no siendo estúpidas, hagan ver que los son para vivir del cuento (pero para vivir de rodillas, mejor morir de pie!)


Parafraseando a Felipe (el amigo de Mafalda, of course):
Y... ¿parecería muy deshonroso vivir sentado?

*Si haces un poll, yo voto por tu opción. Me sigue pareciendo perfecta.*


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> Porque eso tendrías que discutirlo con el autor, no con la traductora... y el autor dice "ladies", no "gentlemen". O "ladies and gentlemen".
> 
> EM:
> 
> Parafraseando a Felipe (el amigo de Mafalda, of course):
> Y... ¿parecería muy deshonroso vivir sentado?
> 
> *Si haces un poll, yo voto por tu opción. Me sigue pareciendo perfecta.*


 
Alexandra van Granada,

Jajajajajajaja! No había pensado en la opción intermedia, ni de pie ni de rodillas! 

Oh, thanks for validating it once more!

Kissies,

EM


----------

